# Cleaning tyres.



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Recommendations for best product for cleaning tyres before apply tyre gel.

Andy


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

any APC but in this weather!


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Try this expensive but fantastic at cleaning the rubber

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...rims-1/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner

Use this to scrub them and you will have fantastic results

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/tuf-shine-tyre-cleaning-brush


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

A dedicated tyre and rubber cleaner will serve you better than a degreasing APC.

Tuf Shine Wheel Cleaner is the best of any I have used but I have also heard good things about the Adam's stuff (it's pricey tho!)


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Mothers do a very nice tyre cleaner, which I really like. 

AutoGlanz has just launched a new tyre cleaner. 

Those that have used Adams cleaner rate it... 

Also used Autoglym engin and machine cleaner (which cleans rubber hoses) and pleased with the results.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Surfex HD is great at cleaning tyres (spray on and you can see the dirty,grease,oil start running off) and then multiple uses after that too.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’m drawn towards the Adams tyre & rubber cleaner,someone also posted the other day about Adams tyre dressing but I cannot seem to find it,it’s the one with no sling after applying,I’ve got some Meg endurance but every time I apply it & drive off the side of the car gets covered in it.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Tyrefitter said:


> I'm drawn towards the Adams tyre & rubber cleaner,someone also posted the other day about Adams tyre dressing but I cannot seem to find it,it's the one with no sling after applying,I've got some Meg endurance but every time I apply it & drive off the side of the car gets covered in it.


Megs won't sling if you apply it sparingly. I made the mistake when I first used it of applying far too much. Try it again before you discard it.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Tyrefitter said:


> I'm drawn towards the Adams tyre & rubber cleaner,someone also posted the other day about Adams tyre dressing but I cannot seem to find it,it's the one with no sling after applying,I've got some Meg endurance but every time I apply it & drive off the side of the car gets covered in it.


Adam's Tyre and Rubber cleaner is amazing I got the gallon one 2 years ago and only approaching the last of it now, still will do 2-4 more cars.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have just started using P&S BrakeBuster and in all honesty its been superb,its just what i have been looking for in a wheel cleaner/tyre cleaner.SJ.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Gyeons Tyre Cleaner is brilliant!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I'll 2nd the surfex. Really worth buying a gallon for £15 and a pump sprayer for about the same and you've got 25 litres at 1:5. This will last you for ages.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks like I’m using the surfex then as I have plenty left in garage as I bought 5 litres,thanks guys.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

tyre cleaners is something ive never really purchased a product for, ive just brushed away with whaetever wheel cleaner ive got on me |(usually billberry).

ive now brought a tyre cleaner from autobrite , it was fairly good price (hell shine) .ill see how i get on. i didnt want to spend too much on just a tyre cleaner.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I’ve only used Mother’s Tyre Cleaner, and it was very impressive indeed. Generally speaking, I scrub them with APC. 

Cooks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got Adams Tyre & Rubber cleaner.

It is good. I used it on the motorbike to get the rubber hoses back to black as they'd faded to brown.

The 500ml is expensive for not much product.

I tend to more regularly use Surfex HD as I did earlier today.
And applied Auto Finesse Revive to the tyres to leave a nice black none satin finish


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

James_R said:


> I've got Adams Tyre & Rubber cleaner.
> 
> It is good. I used it on the motorbike to get the rubber hoses back to black as they'd faded to brown.
> 
> ...


Did you find Adams tyre cleaner better / more effective / nicer to use / any difference over Surfex HD ?


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> A dedicated tyre and rubber cleaner will serve you better than a degreasing APC.
> 
> Tuf Shine Wheel Cleaner is the best of any I have used but I have also heard good things about the Adam's stuff (it's pricey tho!)


Will second this. You'd be surprised at how much muck is still left on the tyre after using even a strong APC. This stuff gets them clean. Got mine from clean your car.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

bluechimp said:


> Gyeons Tyre Cleaner is brilliant!


Agreed...I used this the other day and it works so good, as soon as it makes contact the brown crud starts to melt away, even without agitation.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Quality thread and question handy for myself too.

Thanks! I'm gunna give the Surfex a go and may post up in here.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I used this with good results. Got from local B&M.

https://groceries.asda.com/product/...VDLDtCh0S4QG4EAQYBCABEgKDOvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

I also have AutoSmart G101 and they look very similar!


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Cole_E91 said:


> Quality thread and question handy for myself too.
> 
> Thanks! I'm gunna give the Surfex a go and may post up in here.


You won't go wrong with Surfex and it will certainly be more cost effective than the Gyeon and clean just as good.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

AndyQash said:


> You won't go wrong with Surfex and it will certainly be more cost effective than the Gyeon and clean just as good.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Currently I just use a citrus pre-wash, shampoo and give a good scrub with a sponge or brush so a dedicated product will be much better.


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

Shine Supply Wise Guy has done well for me

https://www.shinesupply.co.uk/product-page/wise-guy-16oz-w-spray-bottle


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Did you find Adams tyre cleaner better / more effective / nicer to use / any difference over Surfex HD ?


Its a very good cleaner, and if I wasn't bothered about how much it cost I'd use it all the time. Its a proper rubber cleaner, and you can see it working straight away.

But Surfex is so much more flexible for other tasks.

The Adams stuff will be used for a treat every now and again.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I like the Adams cleaner but think this is as good:

https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres-24-c.asp

I'm undecided on the gyeon, rebound by Autoglanz is reasonable!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I've been using autoglanz's rebound and was involved in the development of it. Neat it's insanely effective and a single hit will remove anything you can throw at it imo.

I find it's perfectly fine diluted & use ot for maintenance cleaning at a 5:1 dilution. Still foams up brilliantly and pulls the muck out from deep in the tyre. Surfex is a brilliant product but it's not quite as effective as Rebound when it comes to cleaning rubber.

Picture below shows it on a tyre that hasn't been cleaned since new. Ex demo, roughly a year old. Rebound at 5:1 cut through everything on the tyre after 1 hit, I love the foaming action as well.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

donnyboy said:


> I used this with good results. Got from local B&M.
> 
> https://groceries.asda.com/product/...VDLDtCh0S4QG4EAQYBCABEgKDOvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> I also have AutoSmart G101 and they look very similar!


Used to use Surfex Hd and G101. Now just use Elbow Grease with good results.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Got one of these from B&M at the weekend to try on the tyres.

https://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/bamboo-scrubbing-brush-grey-3126192

not sure how long it will last, but the one I currently use has the handle in line with the brush so gotta watch the knuckles. Hoping this makes like a bit easier.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

For all you talking about surfex this stuff is almost identical both have very similar active ingridience, both are water-based degreaser and having used both I can say they basicaly the same

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-heavy-duty-degreaser-5ltr/88668


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

"Almost identical' and "similar' means they're not the same 

I'll stick with surfex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Didn't bilt hamber also come out to correct you after you wrongly quoted surfex as having no anti corrosion inhibitors within it which you also just pulled from an MSDS. You learn very little from an MSDS Rian as they only need to declare certain chemicals/compounds above a certain % etc.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

garage_dweller said:


> "Almost identical' and "similar' means they're not the same
> 
> I'll stick with surfex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you :thumb: no harm in not wanting to try new products howerver I wont be going back to surfex as I can get 5l for under a tenner on the day I need it and it works just as well.

Colour and smell are different performance in my opionon has no


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Didn't bilt hamber also come out to correct you after you wrongly quoted surfex as having no anti corrosion inhibitors within it which you also just pulled from an MSDS. You learn very little from an MSDS Rian as they only need to declare certain chemicals/compounds above a certain % etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


They certainly did, however, MSDS (unsless you can supply something different) is all we have to go on and if you look on their website they claim auto wash as noncorrosive but make no mention about surfex being noncorrosive so as far as I and any one else could tell Surfex had no anti-corrosion properties untill they stated it not long ago so using the information provided I made an assessment that was wrong, assumption is something we all do on a daily basis, correct?

However we are not discussing the anti-corrosive properties and are discussing cleaning properties, Surfex is an awesome cleaner never onece disputed that, however its not the only product!

There is a similar product ut their but if you all want to stick to a brand dont let me stop you, but I like trying new products and testing, apologies for mentioning and alternative product, is their an approved list of things I can recomend ? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Easy guys.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

vsideboy said:


> Easy guys.


Just haveing a friendly debate 

But feel like it was wrong of me to suggest another product and for making an assumption on the only information available at the time.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

\Rian said:


> Just haveing a friendly debate
> 
> But feel like it was wrong of me to suggest another product and for making an assumption on the only information available at the time.


I'm not having a go at all with regards to the other product, think we are all in the same boat with regards to trying new stuff.

Just think it's wrong to make assumptions about products without knowing for certain the info you are spreading is true. Actually think I saw you pushing KC Green Star to members (apologies if I am mixing you up with someone else) and pulling potential custom away from BH based on this which is very unfair on a long time forum sponsor.

I thought at the time it did have anti corrosive inhibitors but you did put doubt in my mind when I checked and couldn't see it mentioned. Definitely something Bilt Hamber should be advertising I 100% agree. Think I only knew this through speaking to them. Regardless we all make mistakes so don't feel like I'm attacking you mate, just something to bare in mind for future advice. I still remember that product you recommended and intend to try it out at some point.

Out of curiosity does it foam much on agitation? I may have actually tried this before!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mad Ad said:


> Surfex HD is great at cleaning tyres (spray on and you can see the dirty,grease,oil start running off) and then multiple uses after that too.


This ^^^:thumb:


----------

